# Manual for a Tecumseh HH60-105115H engine



## bad122452 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was looking the link for this that I saw in a post but can't seem to get there.Any one have it?


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Try this:
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...P_4-CYCLE_L-HEAD_FLAT_HEAD_ENGINES_692509.pdf


----------



## bad122452 (Jun 13, 2011)

*HH60 Manual*

Thanks for the help.


----------

